
Is there a way to make the learning of Machine Learning less hard? - DhanashreeApte
https://medium.com/@dhanashree_3721/we-make-machine-learning-hard-3aeb8f1b27eb
======
thedevindevops
I thought it meant 'Is there a way to make the Learning of Machine Learning
less hard?' (capital 'L') it isn't, it's about how to go about learning
Machine Learning

